# Ensenada--hotels



## ebonierika (Oct 4, 2012)

Greetings, I am wondering if anyway can recommend a hotel that is reasonably priced but "nice." Nice is relative but basically, no critters, clean linens. Can be extremely basic. We do not need a lot of bells and whistles. It doesn't have to be beach but centrally located would be great. Planning a trip to scout area for a possible move.
Thanks, Erika


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ebonierika said:


> Greetings, I am wondering if anyway can recommend a hotel that is reasonably priced but "nice." Nice is relative but basically, no critters, clean linens. Can be extremely basic. We do not need a lot of bells and whistles. It doesn't have to be beach but centrally located would be great. Planning a trip to scout area for a possible move.
> Thanks, Erika


A few years ago, I stayed at Casa Del Sol. It is close to the center of town and the marina. I don't remember the street or how much it cost.

It was not fancy but very adequate.


----------

